# Optimim Nutrition Whey Gold standard?



## Rich LEV (Mar 2, 2008)

Is a geat tasting product, not sure if has a some soy derivatives , It mentions somthing about soy on the label, want to know now if this is whey protien is good to go or should be avoided because of this. Any one use this brand?


----------



## captaincaberman (Mar 2, 2008)

Gold Standard Natural for me


----------



## kruegs35 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've used this brand. I agree that it tastes great and I find it to be the best product for its price range. It has a good amount of protein per serving without a lot of extra fat or carbs. I see what you mean about the soy and I guess you are worried about the talk of soy protein causing various health problems. I don't think you have anything to worry about. It looks like the soy part is just an additive to help it mix, but not a major component of the product. I read an article sighting a study that showed soy caused testosterone levels to drop in bodybuilders. However, it did not show how much the drop was and unless you are a competitive bodybuilder, the decrease is probably insignificant. Anyway, that is my take on the situation, anyone is welcome to prove me wrong.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 3, 2008)

ON whey gold is good stuff.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 13, 2016)

have added soy, but is one of the best protein on the market are currently using po100gr of the day of this


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

I've bought it for years.  Got to be one of the best proteins for the $ - I like the natural as well.  Whey & Oats is my favorite protein containing supplement.


----------



## NutritionCoach (May 8, 2016)

Best tasting whey I've tried, but comes at a cost. Bloody expensive here in the UK.


----------

